# Ogólne > Forum ogólne >  ból w klatce  piersiowej ..

## mena00017

Dzień Dobry .

Mam takie pytanie , czasami gdy się kłade strasznie mnie uciska w klatce piersiowej jest to nagły ból. I nie wiem skąd się bierze. Podobny mam gdy się bardzo zdenerwuję. Lecz teraz zdarza się to coraz częściej nie wiem co mam z tym robić.. Lecz jest taka sprawa że gdy leżę lub chwilę pochodzę zchylona przechodzi mi. Pomóżcie bardzo proszę. 
Z góry dziękuje.

----------


## Karaoke

nerwica - trzeba się wyciszyć i wyluzować

----------

